# A useful resource for vbs?



## techbuzz (Jan 21, 2009)

I am working on teaching myself vbscript and I was wondering if anyone knew a good book or website that will help?

Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2009)

This isn't very thorough but it will at least get your foot in the door:
http://www.w3schools.com/vbscript/default.asp


----------



## techbuzz (Jan 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This isn't very thorough but it will at least get your foot in the door:
> http://www.w3schools.com/vbscript/default.asp



Thanks!


----------

